# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل

## shahram5386

عاقا امروز اخرین مهلت بودد ایا؟واس ثبت نام ترمیم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## nacli

> عاقا امروز اخرین مهلت بودد ایا؟واس ثبت نام ترمیم


 چهارشنبه  آخرین مهلتش بود..

----------


## shahram5386

> من هفته پیش مدارکمو داده بودم ولی انقدر گیج بودن، یادشون رفته بود منو ثبت نام کنن. چهارشنبه هم آخرین مهلتش بود. امروز هر کاری کرد نتونست ثبت نامم کنه. فردا میزنگم آموزش و پرورش تهران .


پس بفاک رفتم الحمدالله

----------


## nacli

> پس بفاک رفتم الحمدالله


منو بگو ک مدارکمو هم داده بودمو ثبت نام نکرده بودن. یعنی ما تحتم داشت میسوخت وقتی گفت یادش رفته

----------


## Amir h

بچه ها مهلت ثبت نام واسه خرداد تموم شده چرا نا امیدین 
خب واسه شهریور یا دی ثبت نام کنین البته اگه میخواین واسه کنکور 96 بمونین

----------


## alidandi

خداوکیلی دلتون خوشه......به حق پنج تن نه ترمیم هس و نه رای دیوان
 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## alidandi

به امید خدا نه ترمیم هس و نه رای دیوان....ایول.. :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## shahram5386

من واس 95 میخواستم واس ی رفیق

----------


## Amir h

> من واس 95 میخواستم واس ی رفیق


فکر کنم وقتش تموم شده شما باید تو مرداد واسه شهریور و یا تو آذر واسه دی ماه برین ثبت نام کنین واسه کنکور 96

----------


## mpaarshin

> منو بگو ک مدارکمو هم داده بودمو ثبت نام نکرده بودن. یعنی ما تحتم داشت میسوخت وقتی گفت یادش رفته


شما ادبيات رو چطوري ميخوني واسه نهايي همينطور عربي رو
و زبان فارسي رو چه كنيم؟؟
كتابي هست كه سوالات نهايي رو درس به درس جدا كرده باشه؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

نگران نباشید.اگه تاثیر قطعی شه مجبورن باز کنن سامانه رو .پس احتمال زیاد مثبته
بازم برین تو خبرگزاری ها فقط کامنت بزارید و اعتراض کنید

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بچه ها برید تو خبرگزاری مهر و کامنت بارون کنید.
لینک خبر

----------

